
What causes YouTube to take down videos? - randomerr
https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/ap-explains-youtube-videos-54241244
======
mhkl
The guidelines are just BS. There is no good reason to remove the channel of
the veganist. Nor is there any good reason to remove the channel of the
HealthRanger (see www.naturalmews.com).

